# JXD s7800d is a good value emulator handheld of today?



## idexo (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi gbatemp,

I've been searching for JXD s7800b's.
I've been watching a few hours of video reviews about it.
I've seen a few comparison videos too(with Nvidia shied portable etc...)

Nvidia shield portable seems more stable, durable and powerful but the s7800d is more useful, playable and it has HDMI port(which I'd like to have in the first place)

There are some people who says their JXD's do not work right out of box or broken after a month. So there are stability and quality issues(as you would expect from cheap chinese products)

I wanted to buy a cool handheld emulator with HDMI out but now I can't decide. I dunno where to throw my money anymore.


Wat do?

are there any other handhelds coming to the market in 2015?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 20, 2015)

The shield has more power, a HDMI mini to HDMI, and better build quality due to the maker.



The jxd is slightly cheaper and more portable.

Psp is decent with cfw and can be bought for cheap

Anyother handheld console like the awful as heck Pandora or the gcw (which is decent) is overpriced for the specs


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 20, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> The shield has more power, a HDMI mini to HDMI, and better build quality due to the maker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I have a Nexus 7 2012 gen, doesn't have HDMI out, but has a Tegra 3 chip and Bluetooth support, so Wii remotes will sync to it, as will PS3 and Xbox 360 controllers (well, via the OTG input anyways). Only downside is you have to root it and install Android 4.1.2 on the Nexus 7 (dual boot that and 4.4.4) as 4.2 and above breaks Wii remote support for some reason. Runs emulators very well, way better than the GCW or Pandora could ever run. The Shield is also quite the best and the JXD is hit and miss, they no longer offer customer support for that model.

Nexus has 2 GB RAM, quad core CPU, Tegra 3, 32 GB internal storage, it's a beast of a machine for the price.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 20, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> I have a Nexus 7 2012 gen, doesn't have HDMI out, but has a Tegra 3 chip and Bluetooth support, so Wii remotes will sync to it, as will PS3 and Xbox 360 controllers (well, via the OTG input anyways). Only downside is you have to root it and install Android 4.1.2 on the Nexus 7 (dual boot that and 4.4.4) as 4.2 and above breaks Wii remote support for some reason. Runs emulators very well, way better than the GCW or Pandora could ever run. The Shield is also quite the best and the JXD is hit and miss, they no longer offer customer support for that model.


Yeah nexus 7 is great for a tablet but if we include tablets then there is a lot more. Best gaming tablet under 200 would be a tegra note 7 or Nexus 7 2013 as either of those two would excel at gaming but tn7 is slightly better due to micro SD slot and HDMI out


----------



## mrtofu (Jan 20, 2015)

deleted


----------



## KidIce (Jan 20, 2015)

I ditched my JXD S7100b for a Tegra Note. The only down side is the JXD's have built-in controls and w/ the Note I need to carry a Bluetooth controller or use on screen controls. Everything else the JXD's offer (HDMI, mSD, etc) is built in to the Note and it's a far superior device, IMO.



RevPokemon said:


> Yeah nexus 7 is great for a tablet but if we include tablets then there is a lot more. Best gaming tablet under 200 would be a tegra note 7 or Nexus 7 2013 as either of those two would excel at gaming but tn7 is slightly better due to micro SD slot and HDMI out


 
A Tegra Note also has a Tegra 4, instead of the Tegra 3 that's in the 2013 Nexus. ;-)


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 20, 2015)

KidIce said:


> I ditched my JXD S7100b for a Tegra Note. The only down side is the JXD's have built-in controls and w/ the Note I need to carry a Bluetooth controller or use on screen controls. Everything else the JXD's offer (HDMI, mSD, etc) is built in to the Note and it's a far superior device, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> A Tegra Note also has a Tegra 4, instead of the Tegra 3 that's in the 2013 Nexus. ;-)


 
Yeah plus with tn7 you get a tablet which is great for other stuff like drawing and what not


----------



## KidIce (Jan 20, 2015)

That's pretty much the reason I went for the Note over the Shield. The Shield's form factor makes it very difficult to use as a touch screen driven device. To me it was better to carry around a controller than it was to not really be able to play touch screen games... And yeah, on the occasions that I use it for more serious things as well.

If the OP is after something w/ the controller built in though, I'd recommend  the Shield over a JXD product w/o question.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 20, 2015)

KidIce said:


> That's pretty much the reason I went for the Note over the Shield. The Shield's form factor makes it very difficult to use as a touch screen driven device. To me it was better to carry around a controller than it was to not really be able to play touch screen games... And yeah, on the occasions that I use it for more serious things as well.
> 
> If the OP is after something w/ the controller built in though, I'd recommend the Shield over a JXD product w/o question.


 
Yeah or if he want a tablet then a shield tab is great but costs way more than a tn7


----------



## idexo (Jan 20, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> The shield has more power, a HDMI mini to HDMI, and better build quality due to the maker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ty for your response. I already have a psp 3000 which I use with psp games only now. I don't know how to install emulator and I don't want to do downgrading etc... bcs I'm afraid to brick it. I like it as it is. if I can use it by just copying emulators and roms on Memory Stick I'll also do this.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 20, 2015)

idexo said:


> ty for your response. I already have a psp 3000 which I use with psp games only now. I don't know how to install emulator and I don't want to do downgrading etc... bcs I'm afraid to brick it. I like it as it is. if I can use it by just copying emulators and roms on Memory Stick I'll also do this.


 
No youd have to tweak it a bit and cfw. If you decide to do that then alot of people here at gbatemp.net can help but if not then thats cool


----------



## idexo (Jan 20, 2015)

WatchGintama said:


> Try checking this forum for open source consoles: http://boards.dingoonity.org/android-devices
> 
> I'd get the Nvidia shield if you need something asap or wait. The snail w3d has been getting a lot of coverage.


 


I don't want a tablet. but JXD has tablet-like abilities too and I'm not against tablet features. I just want a decent handheld preferably open source emulator.

I'll probably check Nvidia Shield portable( not the new tablet one the older one )


----------



## idexo (Jan 20, 2015)

KidIce said:


> That's pretty much the reason I went for the Note over the Shield. The Shield's form factor makes it very difficult to use as a touch screen driven device. To me it was better to carry around a controller than it was to not really be able to play touch screen games... And yeah, on the occasions that I use it for more serious things as well.
> 
> If the OP is after something w/ the controller built in though, I'd recommend the Shield over a JXD product w/o question.


 

I'm exactly after something with the controller built in. TY for your recommendation.


FYI: I already have PS3, PS2, PS1, 3dsXL, DSi, PSP3000 and a Wii. I want to play older games on the go(and more often on my 32" HDTV) I don't want to do this with my computer tho I want a decent emulator with decent controls built in.

I appreciate all replies and recommendations.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 20, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah nexus 7 is great for a tablet but if we include tablets then there is a lot more. Best gaming tablet under 200 would be a tegra note 7 or Nexus 7 2013 as either of those two would excel at gaming but tn7 is slightly better due to micro SD slot and HDMI out


 

Meh, I got mine for free (2012 model, plus it was on sale, got it as Christmas present), so I can't complain


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 20, 2015)

idexo said:


> I'm exactly after something with the controller built in. TY for your recommendation.
> 
> 
> FYI: I already have PS3, PS2, PS1, 3dsXL, DSi, PSP3000 and a Wii. I want to play older games on the go(and more often on my 32" HDTV) I don't want to do this with my computer tho I want a decent emulator with decent controls built in.
> ...


 
http://www.gpd.hk/products.asp?selectclassid=017001&id=1280 seems decent and is better than a jxd. Or else id get a shield


----------



## azeluk (Apr 7, 2015)

I own a jxd s7800b and have done for almost a year now, it is a good android based handheld however it has its teething problems, the dpad although good quality and responsive isnt perfect, the analogue sticks are ok but can get worn and sometimes feel a bit crunchy,the battery indicator isnt all that good either most the time your system will show 75% and after about 4/5 hours use will suddenly start to plummit and the built in emulators are complete and utter rubbish.

but it is good for the price ive had hours and hours of fun with it i would firstly install a 3rd party launcher (i use nova launcher) that gives you mor control over your device, then instasll a cpu manager so you can set the cpu (mines on the highest clock speed) and delete all the bloat wear happy chick which comes bundled with it is rubbish uninstall in and install Robert Broglia's .emu emulators they are the best and they have built in support for the jxd controls.

Hope ive Helped.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 7, 2015)

azeluk said:


> I own a jxd s7800b and have done for almost a year now, it is a good android based handheld however it has its teething problems, the dpad although good quality and responsive isnt perfect, the analogue sticks are ok but can get worn and sometimes feel a bit crunchy,the battery indicator isnt all that good either most the time your system will show 75% and after about 4/5 hours use will suddenly start to plummit and the built in emulators are complete and utter rubbish.
> 
> but it is good for the price ive had hours and hours of fun with it i would firstly install a 3rd party launcher (i use nova launcher) that gives you mor control over your device, then instasll a cpu manager so you can set the cpu (mines on the highest clock speed) and delete all the bloat wear happy chick which comes bundled with it is rubbish uninstall in and install Robert Broglia's .emu emulators they are the best and they have built in support for the jxd controls.
> 
> Hope ive Helped.


.Emu is good but can all emulators that have customizable controls work with the jxd


----------



## azeluk (Apr 7, 2015)

Yeah pretty much all emulators will allow you to map the keys to the jxd controls however .emu emulators have native support so you dont hvae to map them.

I also find the emulation more accurate and smooth ive compared the .emu emulators with a variety avaialble on the playstore and hands down the .emu allways gives bettter results.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 7, 2015)

azeluk said:


> Yeah pretty much all emulators will allow you to map the keys to the jxd controls however .emu emulators have native support so you dont hvae to map them.
> 
> I also find the emulation more accurate and smooth ive compared the .emu emulators with a variety avaialble on the playstore and hands down the .emu allways gives bettter results.


True plus they are the only ones to have certain emulators the neo Geo and master drive, although I prefer myboy for my GB/a needs


----------



## azeluk (Apr 7, 2015)

really myboy?????? i just didnt like it gba.emu is soooo much smoother and the cusomisation options are just better and if you turn off fast cpu>gpu (i think thats what its called) you can choose better scale options like 2xscale or pre scale etc but that mho.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 7, 2015)

azeluk said:


> really myboy?????? i just didnt like it gba.emu is soooo much smoother and the cusomisation options are just better and if you turn off fast cpu>gpu (i think thats what its called) you can choose better scale options like 2xscale or pre scale etc but that mho.


Hmm I'll have to try GBA.emu again as I never noticed that!


----------



## kristianity77 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yep, the .EMU series really are the best on Android as of right now.  Nothing comes close in terms of speed, accuracy and compatibility.  You shouldn't really need anything else apart from them when it comes to SNES, GBA, Gameboy, Megadrive, Master System, Neo Geo, NES and PC Engine.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 7, 2015)

kristianity77 said:


> Yep, the .EMU series really are the best on Android as of right now.  Nothing comes close in terms of speed, accuracy and compatibility.  You shouldn't really need anything else apart from them when it comes to SNES, GBA, Gameboy, Megadrive, Master System, Neo Geo, NES and PC Engine.


Really? I don't think they have a SNES emulator?


Edit never mind I actually use their SNES emulator just was confused by the name


----------



## kristianity77 (Apr 7, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Really? I don't think they have a SNES emulator?


 

They do, Snes9x EX+ is also in the same series and its the best SNES emu, hands down.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 7, 2015)

kristianity77 said:


> They do, Snes9x EX+ is also in the same series and its the best SNES emu, hands down.


Agree although the ocd hates that it isn't named SNES.emu


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 7, 2015)

kristianity77 said:


> Yep, the .EMU series really are the best on Android as of right now. Nothing comes close in terms of speed, accuracy and compatibility. You shouldn't really need anything else apart from them when it comes to SNES, GBA, Gameboy, Megadrive, Master System, Neo Geo, NES and PC Engine.


 

Although some of those emulators aren't free (they often have a paid and free version, even then....getting the emulator for free isn't...well I'll just leave it at that  ) And yes, they are very good emulators, Snes9x EX+ is the best Snes emulator for Android  SnesGS or whatever the other popular one is has garbage audio emulation.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 7, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Although some of those emulators aren't free (they often have a paid and free version, even then....getting the emulator for free isn't...well I'll just leave it at that  ) And yes, they are very good emulators, Snes9x EX+ is the best Snes emulator for Android  SnesGS or whatever the other popular one is has garbage audio emulation.


And retro arch isn't that good. Confusing setup,poor audio,lower compatibility, and isn't really space saving all equals a no


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 7, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> And retro arch isn't that good. Confusing setup,poor audio,lower compatibility, and isn't really space saving all equals a no


 

On PC and Wii it's perfectly fine and has good quality emulation (helluva lot smoother on Wii than the GX emulators ever were, no frameskip at all, which is what plagued Snes9x GX, that and the fact it used Hermite interpolation for the menu and Gaussian for the games, it created a tinny audio issue), on Android, yeah, it has a weird setup.

On the other ports though, it really isn't that hard to setup, maybe I'll make a video tutorial.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 7, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> On PC and Wii it's perfectly fine and has good quality emulation (helluva lot smoother on Wii than the GX emulators ever were, no frameskip at all, which is what plagued Snes9x GX, that and the fact it used Hermite interpolation for the menu and Gaussian for the games, it created a tinny audio issue), on Android, yeah, it has a weird setup.
> 
> On the other ports though, it really isn't that hard to setup, maybe I'll make a video tutorial.


Yeah I set it up on my droid but it is a little odd


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 7, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah I set it up on my droid but it is a little odd


 

On the Wii, the emulator cores are the best the Wii has to offer, GBA emulation actually isn't garbage for once lol, on Android, yeah, it is a little wonky, but to the emulator's credit, it's not all that bad.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 7, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> On the Wii, the emulator cores are the best the Wii has to offer, GBA emulation actually isn't garbage for once lol, on Android, yeah, it is a little wonky, but to the emulator's credit, it's not all that bad.


True, guess its quality vs quantity


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 7, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> True, guess its quality vs quantity


 

The thing is, RetroArch is only a UI, the emulators themselves are independent so, the quality of the emulators are based off of how they were ported, not how the GUI is programmed   Snes emulation on the Wii, as well as GBA emulation are the best on there. I'll perhaps give the Android port another whirl since I've a Wii remote and I refuse to use touchscreen controls.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 7, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> The thing is, RetroArch is only a UI, the emulators themselves are independent so, the quality of the emulators are based off of how they were ported, not how the GUI is programmed   Snes emulation on the Wii, as well as GBA emulation are the best on there. I'll perhaps give the Android port another whirl since I've a Wii remote and I refuse to use touchscreen controls.


Oh yeah aren't you using a dual boot of ICS?
But yeah touch screen controls are bad although I don't mind them on RPGs but the emulator controller I use is a ps3 due to ease and I like the layout for them


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 7, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Oh yeah aren't you using a dual boot of ICS?
> But yeah touch screen controls are bad although I don't mind them on RPGs but the emulator controller I use is a ps3 due to ease and I like the layout for them


 

On my Nexus 7? I'm using a dual-boot OS from Cyanogenmod since Android 4.2 and above changed the Bluetooth code to converse battery power, so I've 4.4.4 and 4.1.2, I use a Classic Controller, works like a charm  I would use a PS3 controller, but the app to sync it isn't free and PS3 controllers are still pricey.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 7, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> On my Nexus 7? I'm using a dual-boot OS from Cyanogenmod since Android 4.2 and above changed the Bluetooth code to converse battery power, so I've 4.4.4 and 4.1.2, I use a Classic Controller, works like a charm  I would use a PS3 controller, but the app to sync it isn't free and PS3 controllers are still pricey.


Yeah that's true but I already have a ps3 controller so it helped either way real controllers are best


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 7, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah that's true but I already have a ps3 controller so it helped either way real controllers are best


 

Yeah, I don't know how anyone can use touchscreen controls for emulators lol, I'm glad I got a Nexus 7 for Christmas instead of a JXD S7800


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 7, 2015)

WatchGintama said:


> Try checking this forum for open source consoles: http://boards.dingoonity.org/android-devices
> 
> I'd get the Nvidia shield if you need something asap or wait. The snail w3d has been getting a lot of coverage.


 

The W3D looks insanely uncomfortable.... and kind of clunky.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 7, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> The W3D looks insanely uncomfortable.... and kind of clunky.


Well with a 5.5 display it will be but still looks nice (media tek chip scares me tho)


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 7, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Well with a 5.5 display it will be but still looks nice (media tek chip scares me tho)



Yeah, not a great choice. I think they chose that for battery over performance. I wonder what the x1 will do.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 7, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Well with a 5.5 display it will be but still looks nice (media tek chip scares me tho)


 

I still get kinda wary about Chinese Android devices, what with the original issues the JXD S7800 had, it was only when they finally released the source code to the firmware were the numerous issues fixed.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 7, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> Yeah, not a great choice. I think they chose that for battery over performance. I wonder what the x1 will do.


X1 would use to much battery power for a portable device and tegra chips (k1and x1) cost to Much for a Chinese company.




the_randomizer said:


> I still get kinda wary about Chinese Android devices, what with the original issues the JXD S7800 had, it was only when they finally released the source code to the firmware were the numerous issues fixed.



Yeah but if it is at a good price it may be worth it with rooting and tweaking about


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 7, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> X1 would use to much battery power for a portable device and tegra chips (k1and x1) cost to Much for a Chinese company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That one linked above seems way too overpriced, even the nVidia Shield Tablet, which has a potent GPU, the K1, is cheaper


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 7, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> That one linked above seems way too overpriced, even the nVidia Shield Tablet, which has a potent GPU, the K1, is cheaper


Well octacore(albeit a poor chip),3d,and physical ccontrols all add up and is the Pandora can make it at its price with mediocre specs then this could to


----------



## zfreeman (Apr 7, 2015)

For those wanting to trade Pokemon on Android, the My Boy! emulators accomplish it using Bluetooth or WiFi.


----------



## kristianity77 (Aug 21, 2015)

Sorry for the bump but those interested in these Android devices for emulation might want to look at the GPD XD.  Looks decent to me.  Review here for those interested:


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 22, 2015)

kristianity77 said:


> Sorry for the bump but those interested in these Android devices for emulation might want to look at the GPD XD.  Looks decent to me.  Review here for those interested:




I saw some videos of it running PSP, NDS and CPS2 emulation and dayum, this might be one of the best Android gaming devices I've seen from China 

Also, here are the specs for anyone interested, from http://www.willgoo.com/presell-gpd-xd-pocket-gaming-tablet-rk3288-quadcore-5-ips-p-637.html



Spoiler





```
Specifications:
[LIST]
[*]CPU: Rockchip RK3288 Quad-Core(ARM Cortex A-17+ Mali-T764)
[*]Process: 28nm HKMG
[*]GPU: ARM Mali-T764 600MHz
[*]GPU memory: Shared memory
[*]Power management chip: Japan's Ricoh
[*]RAM: DDR3-SDRAM 2G
[*]WIFI: Supports 802.11b/g/n/ac(2.4GHz)
[*]Bluetooth: Do not support
[*]OS: Android 4.4.4
[*]TE,ASTC,AFBC memory compression technology: support
[*]Storage: Built-in 16/32G. Support Micro SD(TF) card, Maximum support 128GB
[*]Screen size: H-IPS 5.0 inches capacitive touch screen. Resolution: 1280x720; 1677 million color displa
[*]Sensor: Gravity Sensor
[*]Keyboard features: Power button, a cross key, two- charcter function keys(A/B/X/Y, L1/L2/L3/R1/R2/R3)
[*]Built-in microphone
[*]Dolby sound supported
[*]HDMI 2.0
[*]Webcam: No
[*]Battery: 3.8V 6000mAH 22.8Wh
[*]Life time of battery: Android game: about 8-9 hours; emulator games: about 8-11 hours- Battery life depends on the brightness of the screen. Life is only a reference. There are differences with the reference to the actual situation
[*]Power adapter: 110V-240V
[*]Product Size: 155x89x24mm
[*]Weight: 300g
[*]Color: Black,Blue
[/LIST]
```




Edit: It has an IPS screen?!


----------



## kristianity77 (Aug 23, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> I saw some videos of it running PSP, NDS and CPS2 emulation and dayum, this might be one of the best Android gaming devices I've seen from China
> 
> Also, here are the specs for anyone interested, from http://www.willgoo.com/presell-gpd-xd-pocket-gaming-tablet-rk3288-quadcore-5-ips-p-637.html
> 
> ...



Mine arrived yesterday and this thing is SWEET!  First android console I've used that has a real premium feel to it.  Screen is great too.  Yes its IPS, 720P also.  60hz, HDMI works, not a single problem so far.  Battery life they quote "seems" to be a bit far fetched.  From my first full charge I got just under 7 hours play from it using SNES9x EX (using the new HD filter, which is absolutely superb by the way!)


----------

